# Where to buy organic diced tomatoes in glass jars



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone know of a source for organic diced tomatoes packaged in glass jars? I love to make pico de gallo but I've stopped making it since learning the dangers of canned tomatoes. I hate dicing my own. I always end up with seedy mush! Blech.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

I would like to know this too. Practically our whole diet is based on canned tomatoes in one form or another! Sad but true, LOL. We use them weekly for pizza, soup, pasta dishes, etc. I died a little when I found out they are considered unsafe by a lot of people.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I would love to know this too. I've changed a lot of what I do in the kitchen to avoid ANY canned goods...haven't used many in the last 9 years....but have even quit tomatoes in the last three years or so. Often, if I'm out of fresh tomatoes, I just do without...and I hate that.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't see jarred tomatoes much either, but was just going to mention you can get boxed diced tomatoes (pomi? it's an italian brand) almost as easily as canned tomatoes, and I think (not sure, though) that packaging doesn't have the issues canned tomatoes do.

there's an old thread about the canned tomato issue, actually.


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

A good Italian grocery might have them.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

For most recipes I use jarred pasta sauce or jarred salsa. I did find these products online that I'm going to try next time I make an order (jarred tomatoes and jarred tomato paste).


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumkimum* 
I don't see jarred tomatoes much either, but was just going to mention you can get boxed diced tomatoes (pomi? it's an italian brand) almost as easily as canned tomatoes, and I think (not sure, though) that packaging doesn't have the issues canned tomatoes do.

there's an old thread about the canned tomato issue, actually.

Thanks. I may try the Pomi tomatoes. I haven't heard anything bad about boxed packaging. Hopefully that won't be the next big news story!


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robugmum* 
A good Italian grocery might have them.

Thanks! But I'd have to drive 400 miles or more to find an Italian grocery store! I'm lucky to have walmart where I live!


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 
I would like to know this too. Practically our whole diet is based on canned tomatoes in one form or another! Sad but true, LOL. We use them weekly for pizza, soup, pasta dishes, etc. I died a little when I found out they are considered unsafe by a lot of people.

Yeah, I know how you feel. We love canned tomatoes, tomato paste, salsa, pico de gallo, pizza - you name it - tomatoes, tomatoes, tomatoes. When I found out canned tomatoes were toxic I nearly lost all ability to function in the kitchen!

Anyone have any tips on dicing your own? I was told you have to peel them first. Ugh! How the heck do you do that? Which type of tomatoes are easiest to dice? I can only get organic cherry or grape tomatoes here which are impossible to dice imo.


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
I would love to know this too. I've changed a lot of what I do in the kitchen to avoid ANY canned goods...haven't used many in the last 9 years....but have even quit tomatoes in the last three years or so. Often, if I'm out of fresh tomatoes, I just do without...and I hate that.

Yeah, me too. I really miss tomatoes! I just won't buy canned tomatoes anymore. We don't eat canned anything with the exception of Tuna, and of course that worries me too!


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treemom2* 
For most recipes I use jarred pasta sauce or jarred salsa. I did find these products online that I'm going to try next time I make an order (jarred tomatoes and jarred tomato paste).

Thanks for the link. We use a lot of tomato paste (or we did before I knew about the dangers of canned tomatoes), so this is a good source for that. My kids eat tomato paste on whole wheat crackers with a slice of garlic on top for a snack? Can you believe that?


----------



## Sayward (Nov 16, 2009)

Even with jarred tomatoes, isn't there the same concern with the lid? I thought all the lid liners had BPA, which was the problem with home 'canning' (jarring). Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sayward* 
Even with jarred tomatoes, isn't there the same concern with the lid? I thought all the lid liners had BPA, which was the problem with home 'canning' (jarring). Anyone know anything about this?

The canning jar lids for home canning do have a small amount of BPA but I think for most of us, it ends up being an acceptable alternative because the food doesn't use touch the lid and even if it did briefly, that's no where near the exposure of having the entire can lined with BPA.


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sayward* 
Even with jarred tomatoes, isn't there the same concern with the lid? I thought all the lid liners had BPA, which was the problem with home 'canning' (jarring). Anyone know anything about this?

Dear God! Please don't give me something new to panic over!!! (Just kidding).


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sayward* 
Even with jarred tomatoes, isn't there the same concern with the lid? I thought all the lid liners had BPA, which was the problem with home 'canning' (jarring). Anyone know anything about this?

You're right, even the lids contain a small amount of BPA in the liners. However, for me, a little in the lid of my jarred tomato products is somewhat acceptable. I mean, I'd rather it not be there at all, but since I try to avoid most other products with BPA, I'm okay with it. I also like to can and we store a lot of our food in jars (leftovers, dry goods, etc. . .). . .I guess I can't flip out about everything just try to stay away from places where it is too much--does this make sense?


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Yes, there's BPA in most lids. But the contact surface is VERY low compared to the jar, often it's as close to 0% as you can get. Whereas, in cans, the tomatoes are in contact on the bottom, top and all the way around.









Don't forget that any boxed foods in direct contact also have BPA. Boxed milk, soy milk, boxed chicken stock, etc. etc. are all in complete contact with the BPA liner.

have more to say and have missed the last several replies...babes ready for bed. sorry.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
Yes, there's BPA in most lids. But the contact surface is VERY low compared to the jar, often it's as close to 0% as you can get. Whereas, in jars, the tomatoes are in contact on the bottom, top and all the way around.









Don't forget that any boxed foods in direct contact also have BPA. Boxed milk, soy milk, boxed chicken stock, etc. etc. are all in complete contact with the BPA liner.

have more to say and have missed the last several replies...babes ready for bed. sorry.

Trader Joe's says their boxed products are BPA free. While there may be some boxes with BPA, I think it's generally a safer alternative.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Bionature has tomato paste in little glass jars, but I don't know of a diced tomato in glass.

To be perfectly honest, I don't trust Trader Joes word on what is or is not in their products. Other folks on here have emails from them stating that they did *NOT* have bpa in their canned goods from a year or so ago. But of course now they claim to have never said such a thing. So, yeah. Take anything they say with a grain of salt I would.


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
Whereas, in jars, the tomatoes are in contact on the bottom, top and all the way around.

you mean tins right?


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

How about buying dehydrated or freeze dried tomatoes, like these from Just Tomatoes? That could be another alternative. I did notice Bionature had "strained" tomatoes. . .I wonder if that's more like tomato sauce??

Wow, does all chicken stock have BPA in the containers?? Even like Pacific brand?? Ugh. . .what's worse, making my own from factory chicken (all available here) or buying the Pacific broth online with BPA in the box


----------



## Sayward (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treemom2* 
You're right, even the lids contain a small amount of BPA in the liners. However, for me, a little in the lid of my jarred tomato products is somewhat acceptable. I mean, I'd rather it not be there at all, but since I try to avoid most other products with BPA, I'm okay with it. I also like to can and we store a lot of our food in jars (leftovers, dry goods, etc. . .). . .I guess I can't flip out about everything just try to stay away from places where it is too much--does this make sense?

It makes perfect sense. =) And that's my attitude as well, and we store ALL our leftovers in jars instead of tupperware.

I was just wanting to make sure I was remembering correctly.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been wondering about the 'strained tomatoes' from Bionature as well. I saw them in the store the other day (they were quite a bit more expensive than vitacost!) and was tempted to get them, but it would be nice to know what they are like. Anyone tried them?


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robugmum* 
you mean tins right?









Oops. Yes, that's what I meant. I edited to fix it. Thanks!


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sahmmie* 
Yeah, I know how you feel. We love canned tomatoes, tomato paste, salsa, pico de gallo, pizza - you name it - tomatoes, tomatoes, tomatoes. When I found out canned tomatoes were toxic I nearly lost all ability to function in the kitchen!

Anyone have any tips on dicing your own? I was told you have to peel them first. Ugh! How the heck do you do that? Which type of tomatoes are easiest to dice? I can only get organic cherry or grape tomatoes here which are impossible to dice imo.

To peel tomatoes, you have to score them with an "X" at the bottom and put them in boiling water for a minute or two until you see the peel peeling away a bit. Run them under cold water and they peel pretty easily thereafter. Yes, cherry or grape tomatoes whould be a PITA. Roma tomatoes or other more fleshy types would be best, as there are fewer seeds and liquid to get rid of. Other tomatoes, you are wasting more money as much of the weight is in the seeds/liquid.


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amma_mama* 
To peel tomatoes, you have to score them with an "X" at the bottom and put them in boiling water for a minute or two until you see the peel peeling away a bit. Run them under cold water and they peel pretty easily thereafter. Yes, cherry or grape tomatoes whould be a PITA. Roma tomatoes or other more fleshy types would be best, as there are fewer seeds and liquid to get rid of. Other tomatoes, you are wasting more money as much of the weight is in the seeds/liquid.

Thanks for the tips! We like roma's so I'll give it a try. Walmart is getting more organics so maybe they will have organic romas one day. In the meantime we may have to sacrifice and eat non-organic tomatoes instead canned tomatoes.


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treemom2* 
How about buying dehydrated or freeze dried tomatoes, like these from Just Tomatoes? That could be another alternative. I did notice Bionature had "strained" tomatoes. . .I wonder if that's more like tomato sauce??

Wow, does all chicken stock have BPA in the containers?? Even like Pacific brand?? Ugh. . .what's worse, making my own from factory chicken (all available here) or buying the Pacific broth online with BPA in the box

What a fabulous idea! I hadn't thought of that. I do buy from Just Tomatoes but I have never tried rehydrating them. I'll give it a try. Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treemom2* 
How about buying dehydrated or freeze dried tomatoes, like these from Just Tomatoes? That could be another alternative. I did notice Bionature had "strained" tomatoes. . .I wonder if that's more like tomato sauce??

Wow, does all chicken stock have BPA in the containers?? Even like Pacific brand?? Ugh. . .what's worse, making my own from factory chicken (all available here) or buying the Pacific broth online with BPA in the box

The cartons from Pacific foods are made with polyethylene plastic, #4, which doesn't contain BPA. The one you want to avoid for BPA is #7 plastics.


----------



## kenF (Feb 14, 2012)

I read on the Eden products site . Their Tomato products ( in Glass) have an additional seal that separates the product from making contact with the lid. Their products canned have ( in the can ) a coating that reduces the PBA level to a .005 ppb. which is far below most levels in other products. And what is considered safe by food industries.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm so glad you brought up this thread. I'm really excited to find the tomato past in jars. http://www.bionaturae.com/tomatoes.html

And I've been considering the pomi products. They get good reviews on amazon. We just recently reintroduced tomatoes into our daughter's diet and I'm so happy to have them back and to find BPA free packages.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

I just wanted to add - making paste is very EASY! and you can pack and freeze the amount you want - with all products they are best to use all of it up within a short amount of time - if you make your own (I do 2tbsp & 4tbsp packs) I just take out what size I need-often I don't need a larger amount for a week or two in-between and I can add what I want or don't want to the paste--there are BPA free bags as well for freezing-just a thought


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Muir Glen is "transitioning" to cans that are bpa free.

http://www.muirglen.com/news/n-10.aspx


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

In 2007 when I lived with my dad, he'd buy delmonte organic jarred tomatoes (diced) by the case from Costco here in Chicago. Idk if they still have it but that is an option


----------



## teachercarol (Nov 14, 2013)

Best alternative is to find local grower who will sell you tomatoes for canning. Roma tomatoes have fewer seeds. I'm seriously planting Roman tomatoes next year to can myself with added Basil, Orageno and Garlic for flavoring to use in my home made soups and chili. Challenge is to find BPA free lids to use in canning.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teachercarol*
> 
> Best alternative is to find local grower who will sell you tomatoes for canning. Roma tomatoes have fewer seeds. I'm seriously planting Roman tomatoes next year to can myself with added Basil, Orageno and Garlic for flavoring to use in my home made soups and chili. Challenge is to find BPA free lids to use in canning.


In Canada you can use Weck jars for pressure canning, in the United States you can't. Must be something in the air. lol Read about how to do it at this website:

http://www.weckcanada.ca/

You can buy weck in the US, they just don't give instructions in pressure canning.

http://weckjars.com/


----------

